# Stomach pain



## Codfinger

Dont know where to start really but have been going to docs for 3 months now re these stomach pains, have had loads of blood test which always show high inflamation markers, have had an ultra sound scan no probs there, had camera down throat a few weeks back which showed an inflamed duodenum, had loads of different pills which dont work, anyway the pain went for a couple of weeks but were replaced by severe headaches, dizzyness and short of breath almost blacking out when I made any effort for which I went to docs about last thursday morn he checked me out blood pressure etc but could find nought,(I have an apointment to see a stomach specialist on the 26th of Nov) he signed me off work for 2 weeks but that very eve the stomach pains have returned with a vengeance and have been in agony since, forgot to mention this all started with a visit to docs for severe migranes..........which have gone now but I had to stop taking the migrane pills as they were making my stomach hurt?
Has anyone had the same problems?
Chris


----------



## Phil42

Not had the same thing, I'm glad to say - it must be very frustrating that you've done all the tests and still no nearer a solution. Two things strike me:
Were you on any medication when you had the newer symptoms you mention? 
From my own experience it seems that inflammation of the oesophagus can cause you to feel pain elsewhere. The consultant told me it was the brain playing tricks.

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.

Best wishes,

Phil


----------



## Codfinger

Hi Phil, no had stopped takin any pills up till earlier when I spoke to out of hours Doc who said I should double the dose of Omeprazole which I have to 40mg per day.and keep shoving paracetamols down my throat..................I just want the cause diagnosed and sorted not keep popping pills!!!
Chris


----------



## 96299

Chris - I think the paracetamol could be doing more harm than good. They are not very good for the stomach i believe.

Steve

Edit Just seen you are on Omeprazole so you should have no probs.


----------



## Phil42

Second the paracetemol doubts. Have you tried lansoprazole? I was on omeprazole first and found it completely useless. The doc then switched me to lansoprazole (after diagnosis) and told me to take 60 mg for 10 days to 'knock it on the head' then revert to 30 mg. Very successful and I now take, on average, 15 mg every two or thee days. Can't really remember the abdominal pain I used to get, happily, but it was very bad.

Phil


----------



## Phil42

What helps me a lot, and I was very dubious when it was suggested, is the juice of a lemon in water first thing every day. Worth a try? I can't see it can do any harm.

Phil


----------



## 96299

Phil42 said:


> Second the paracetemol doubts. Have you tried lansoprazole? I was on omeprazole first and found it completely useless. The doc then switched me to lansoprazole (after diagnosis) and told me to take 60 mg for 10 days to 'knock it on the head' then revert to 30 mg. Very successful and I now take, on average, 15 mg every two or thee days. Can't really remember the abdominal pain I used to get, happily, but it was very bad.
> 
> Phil


Phil - I'm on lansoprazole too, and it seem s to do the trick. I used to get loads of heart burn and acid build up, now I don't. I also has an internal bleed a few years ago and now take 1 15mg tab a day.

So Chris, I would ask your doc about the lansoprazole option. Mind you, they should no best shouldn't they. :roll:

Steve


----------



## locovan

PM Mrs W I think she is still in France still.
She is very good and I owe her so much as she told me to get a second opinion and she was so right.
A trapped Ulmer Nerve (as i was told) was really Mesothelioma.


----------



## Codfinger

Re paracetamol, I had a long chat with the nurse on the NHS helpline , I told her that the only thing which seemed to work were Ibuprufin which my doc said was like battery acid for stomachs and only use Paracetamol the nurse confirmed that paracetamol was the only pain killer that was ok for stomachs.
chris


----------



## mygalnme

Was just going to say get a second opinion, what suits one etc and you need a definate diagnosis to get on right medication,
Margaret


----------



## tony50

Codfinger said:


> Dont know where to start really but have been going to docs for 3 months now re these stomach pains, have had loads of blood test which always show high inflamation markers, have had an ultra sound scan no probs there, had camera down throat a few weeks back which showed an inflamed duodenum, had loads of different pills which dont work, anyway the pain went for a couple of weeks but were replaced by severe headaches, dizzyness and short of breath almost blacking out when I made any effort for which I went to docs about last thursday morn he checked me out blood pressure etc but could find nought,(I have an apointment to see a stomach specialist on the 26th of Nov) he signed me off work for 2 weeks but that very eve the stomach pains have returned with a vengeance and have been in agony since, forgot to mention this all started with a visit to docs for severe migranes..........which have gone now but I had to stop taking the migrane pills as they were making my stomach hurt?
> Has anyone had the same problems?
> Chris


I hope you soon feel better , 4 years ago I had intermittant severe stomach pains saw 5 doctors both temps. and my own surgery docs , last time I saw one was on a saturday morning at our cottage hospital
it was our head doc ,I took along a water sample she took one look at it and said you have gall stones or gall bladder trouble , I said I'm flying to Cuba monday she said I wouldnt , next had gall bladder out , but before that I did not eat anything with fat in it and I never had another pain right up to my operation ,ie. the gall bladder did not have to operate , try it perhapsif nothing else you will lose weight . 

Tony 50


----------



## Codfinger

Hi Tony, well the ultra sound scan showed that I did not have a gall bladder prob but talking to one of my customers a while back he had a scan and they missed the gall stones so who knows the thing is I have spent another night in agony and todays not looking any better  
Chris


----------



## carolgavin

Have you been tested for Helicobacter Pylori (bacteria which live in the stomach)? It is a quite common cause of stomach pain. It can also cause heart burn, gastritis, nausea (with or without being sick) lots of burping and many other symptoms. When Gavin had it I honestly thought he was having a heart attack the pain was so severe!! 
The little blighter causes the parietal cells in the stomach to produce loads of acid causing all the problems described above (and more if you want to Google it!!) The cure is three weeks of antibiotics.


----------



## Codfinger

carolgavin said:


> Have you been tested for Helicobacter Pylori (bacteria which live in the stomach)? It is a quite common cause of stomach pain. It can also cause heart burn, gastritis, nausea (with or without being sick) lots of burping and many other symptoms. When Gavin had it I honestly thought he was having a heart attack the pain was so severe!!
> The little blighter causes the parietal cells in the stomach to produce loads of acid causing all the problems described above (and more if you want to Google it!!) The cure is three weeks of antibiotics.


What you describe Carol is just what I feel but how do you try to tell a doc his job?
Chris


----------



## carolgavin

Codfinger said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been tested for Helicobacter Pylori (bacteria which live in the stomach)? It is a quite common cause of stomach pain. It can also cause heart burn, gastritis, nausea (with or without being sick) lots of burping and many other symptoms. When Gavin had it I honestly thought he was having a heart attack the pain was so severe!!
> The little blighter causes the parietal cells in the stomach to produce loads of acid causing all the problems described above (and more if you want to Google it!!) The cure is three weeks of antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> What you describe Carol is just what I feel but how do you try to tell a doc his job?
> Chris
Click to expand...

Hiya Chris I know what you mean but what is your alternative???? I would just go back and ask if you could be tested for it, say that your friends mothers aunties brother had similar symptoms and H Pylori was the cause. They do a blood or breath test (or both) Honest it is dead common and working as I do in a path lab I see loads and loads of gastric biopsies querying H Pylori. We even do a lovely wee stain called a CV (Cresyl Violet) which colurs the little buggers blue/violet. They are wee seagull shaped beasties!


----------



## Codfinger

Hmmm nice, think I will stick to taking my oil samples lol, have just read up on the little blighters and will ask the question, I did note there is a mention of iron deficencies (which I have) but surely my doc should know his job??? I did have a test for gluton


----------



## carolgavin

Codfinger said:


> Hmmm nice, think I will stick to taking my oil samples lol, have just read up on the little blighters and will ask the question, I did note there is a mention of iron deficencies (which I have) but surely my doc should know his job??? I did have a test for gluton


Course they know their job but sometimes they cannot see the wood for the trees!!!

My Dad had absolutely classic symptoms of Diabetes and they failed to pick that up until he went into a Hypo.

If they suspect say Coeliac disease (which in your case they obviously did hence the gluten test) they will pursue that route first then work backwards!

Ask for the test you have nowt to lose and everything to gain!!


----------



## Codfinger

Will be banging on their door tomorrow morn, if only I had the energy!!!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Let me know how it goes. Best of luck!!!


----------



## tony50

Codfinger said:


> Hi Tony, well the ultra sound scan showed that I did not have a gall bladder prob but talking to one of my customers a while back he had a scan and they missed the gall stones so who knows the thing is I have spent another night in agony and todays not looking any better
> Chris


Hi Chris I would definitely go absolutely fat free , any fat makes the Gall bladder work and the stones start moving around causing terrible pain . no fat perhaps no pain .

Tony A.


----------



## samuel22

Stomach pain can be one of the symptoms associated with transient disorders or serious disease. Making a definitive diagnosis of the cause of abdominal pain can be difficult, because many diseases can result in this symptom. Abdominal pain is a common problem. Most frequently the cause is benign and/or self-limited, but more serious causes may require urgent intervention.

Mod Note : Links removed ...as they would be no use to Codfinger and were just Spam from a poster located in New Delhi, India.


----------



## Codfinger

Thanks for your input bud but your linky's are the last thing on my mind at the moment, update have just come back from doc's and he is going to either get me in to see gut specialist this week or have me admitted to hospital.
Chris


----------



## locovan

Codfinger said:


> Thanks for your input bud but your linky's are the last thing on my mind at the moment, update have just come back from doc's and he is going to either get me in to see gut specialist this week or have me admitted to hospital.
> Chris


Really sorry to hear this Chris the best of luck xx


----------



## crizatuk

I had food poisoning in Spain 2 years ago, and even to this day about every 3 to 4 months it flares up again and sends me running for the loo and in bed ill for almost a week, exactly the same symptoms every time it starts up, have had blood test test and test, all show nothing so had to endure the camera job not pleasant, they even took several biopsies still found nothing. The doctors now think its IBS, one thing that has helped me enormously is Peppermint oil capsules they have sorted my guts out overnight take one after each meal, so far so good. Oh i do drink less alcohol now too that helps.


----------



## carolgavin

Sorry to hear this Chris hopefully though you will be pain free very soon whatever the cause! Thinking of you.


----------



## Codfinger

Well been in Poole hospital all day and I must say the staff there are the tops, so kind and whats more important good at what they do, the long and the short of it is they have found whats been giving me problems...................well its not good  , have got to go back tomorrow for some biopsies so they can work out how to treat what they found, will keep you posted.
Chris


----------



## coppo

Hope you make a full recovery Chris.

Paul.


----------



## carolgavin

Codfinger said:


> Well been in Poole hospital all day and I must say the staff there are the tops, so kind and whats more important good at what they do, the long and the short of it is they have found whats been giving me problems...................well its not good  , have got to go back tomorrow for some biopsies so they can work out how to treat what they found, will keep you posted.
> Chris


Chris so sorry to hear that what they found is not good. I can only wish you well for tomorrow. Please know that you have my support and friendship for whatever the outcome may be. 
Will be thinking of you tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## locovan

Chris Im really sorry please keep us informed.
Where have they found the problem please share as it helps everyone if we are open and honest here.
We are all friends together and it can help you to get through the worrying times. :wink:


----------



## rayc

Chris, If there is anything practical that I can do living so close to you then please let me know. If you want some company or to have a talk then please pm me.
Ray


----------



## litcher

Chris, I'm really sorry to hear this. All the best for today - thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## Phil42

Don't know you Chris but I wish you all the best. I've been impressed by the calm way you've shared your experiences and I'm sure this will help others. I hope the fact that you are in so many people's thoughts will be some comfort and that you have some reassuring news very soon.

Phil


----------



## Codfinger

Thank you Phil, not much to mention for todays hosp visit, had a chat with the lady who will be doing the biopsies tomorrow so they can see what it is and work out treatment.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

rayc said:


> Chris, If there is anything practical that I can do living so close to you then please let me know. If you want some company or to have a talk then please pm me.
> Ray


Thank you Ray thats very kind of you but I expect you will be far too busy polishing that new Rapido of yours bud  
Chris


----------



## rayc

Codfinger said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, If there is anything practical that I can do living so close to you then please let me know. If you want some company or to have a talk then please pm me.
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ray thats very kind of you but I expect you will be far too busy polishing that new Rapido of yours bud
> Chris
Click to expand...

Chris, Never too busy to spend some time with you if you wish. Ray


----------



## locovan

Chris good luck for today I hope the results come through Quickly as it is horrible hanging around to find things out.
Keep busy and enjoy this lovely weather xxx


----------



## Codfinger

Have just got back from the hosp and I have to say the nurses and staff at Poole are first class so caring and did their best to put me at ease........well done even tho the various gov's dont seem to appreciate what they do and pay them rubbish wages they earn every penny.
Anyway I digress and have to say I did not enjoy the camera into my lung for the biopsie wether it was the jollop they sprayed down my nose or what went up my arm am sat in the back garden on this lovely eve feeling like I have flu  
Chris


----------



## locovan

I have had a lung bi-op with them going down my throat and into my lung.
It feels like they block the airways--- not pleasant.
Hope they dont take to long with the results Chris
Go to bed and get a good sleep :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Ok so the out look is not good I have 2 unwelcome guests that have taken up residence in my body 1 in a lung which has also wrapped itself around a major blood vessel going to my head which is why I have been having headaches and the other is on my bowel which has caused a restriction hense my stomach aches, am in to Bmth hosp for a stent to be inserted to ease blood flow, I also have to go and have some keyhole surgery on my tum to get a sample of that one so the docs know how to treat me and try to slow down the growth of these tumors.
The moral of this story is we all know our own bodies and when you know something is just not right keep on to your doc, I rarely went to docs prior to last march and was fobbed off with try these pills on numerous occasions (non of which made the farts bit of difference)various blood tests,ultrasound scans more pills. A cat scan and x-rays revealed the truth.
The worst moment of my life was having my son and daughter sobbing in my arms yesterday and my heart is still crushed with the thought but their is nothing I can do other than try to keep smiling.
On a different note as a longterm smoker and coffeeholic am doing my best to not smoke and have cut right down on coffee but yesterday and today I've been exeriencing severe shivers and shakes (uncontrolable) like I'm freezing cold, I think the wife is right and I'm getting withdrawel symptoms???
Chris
I am not having a go at the NHS as now I'm in the system all the stops have been pulled out and the nurses and doc's are wonderfull.


----------



## coppo

Good luck in your battle Chris.

Paul.


----------



## Phil42

Chris,

I'm sure so many people on here will be thinking of you when they read your post, both those who know you and those who don't. It's good to hear that you the NHS staff who are treating you now are so good.

You're a star for dealing with the **** - many of us know how hard it can be and I'm sure your wife is right about the withdrawal symptoms. They will lessen and you will draw comfort from the fact that you're doing your best to help yourself even though it's so hard.

They can do great things these days and it sounds as though they are very committed to treating you successfully.

All the very best to you. We all look forward to hearing some better news as the treatment progresses.

Phil


----------



## Phil42

Bumping because of the probs on the site at present and the impending shutdown. Come on guys!

Phil


----------



## locovan

Codfinger said:


> Ok so the out look is not good I have 2 unwelcome guests that have taken up residence in my body 1 in a lung which has also wrapped itself around a major blood vessel going to my head which is why I have been having headaches and the other is on my bowel which has caused a restriction hense my stomach aches, am in to Bmth hosp for a stent to be inserted to ease blood flow, I also have to go and have some keyhole surgery on my tum to get a sample of that one so the docs know how to treat me and try to slow down the growth of these tumors.
> The moral of this story is we all know our own bodies and when you know something is just not right keep on to your doc, I rarely went to docs prior to last march and was fobbed off with try these pills on numerous occasions (non of which made the farts bit of difference)various blood tests,ultrasound scans more pills. A cat scan and x-rays revealed the truth.
> The worst moment of my life was having my son and daughter sobbing in my arms yesterday and my heart is still crushed with the thought but their is nothing I can do other than try to keep smiling.
> On a different note as a longterm smoker and coffeeholic am doing my best to not smoke and have cut right down on coffee but yesterday and today I've been exeriencing severe shivers and shakes (uncontrolable) like I'm freezing cold, I think the wife is right and I'm getting withdrawel symptoms???
> Chris
> I am not having a go at the NHS as now I'm in the system all the stops have been pulled out and the nurses and doc's are wonderfull.


Chris Well done for coming on here and sharing with us.
I have been with you all week holding your hand so I knew what you was going through.
Keep coming on here and sharing it with everyone we are all here to help you stay strong.
I get a cold shivery in the Lung like I have pneumonia I think that is what happens when you have tumours in the lung. It lays on nerves to so your bound to feel things. good luck with the tummy this week they will sort it all out and have you on Chemo soon 
Keep strong and positive :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

Very sorry to hear your news. If there is a bright side it's that they've now identified what's wrong with you.
Good to hear you're cutting down on your caffeine intake - yes, you will get headaches, feel fluish etc for a few days when withdrawing from it.
Best wishes for the future and thanks for sharing on here.


----------



## gaspode

What devastating news Chris, hopefully sharing it here will help you to deal with the treatment that you will need to go through. Many MHF members have been there before you and come through OK. They'll give you all the moral (and physical if necessary) support that they possibly can.

I know how you feel about the smoking withdrawal symptoms, I've been there and for similar reasons. It's sheer hell at first and you'll be disappointed that you don't feel any benefit from giving up. Stick at it though and slowly but surely the symptoms will reduce and you'll feel a whole lot better for ditching the weed.

Jen and I wish you the very best of luck in your treatment and look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## aldra

missed this thread as I have been away

Really sorry Chris to read your news

Try decaffeinated coffee then at least you can enjoy the coffee taste 

Now you know what it is you can get on and fight it with the right 

treatment

Thinking of you and your family

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

Hi Chris.
Don't count the days without a *** as missing something.
But count the days without as an achievement. 

I agree with Gaspode and will be thinking of your trials.

Ray.


----------



## rosalan

All the very best Codfinger, not knowing you but hearing your painful adventure for which you seem much stronger at dealing with than I could.
God bless!
Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris

My favorite motorhome breaker into person :lol: John and I will be crossing fingers and toes for you and hope all goes well with whatever treatment they give you keep positive mate XX


Jacquie & John


----------



## locovan

Can we all say a get well to Codfinger (Chris) as he has to stay over night in hospital as his blood pressure is low.
Bless him

Hope you get better soon and they let you out in the morning :BIG:


----------



## Phil42

Hope they will get the blood pressure problem sorted quickly, Chris. At least it sounds as though you're being carefully monitored now.

Stay strong.

All the very best to you,

Phil


----------



## aldra

_Can we all say a get well to Codfinger (Chris) as he has to stay over night in hospital as his blood pressure is low._

not surprising, the shunt should help

Keep in there Chris we're all behind you

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Chris, I've been following this thread and feeling for you, but haven't posted until now. This makes me think there must be many others silently supporting you.

Hope all goes as well as possible,

best wishes,


Chris


----------



## asprn

ChrisandJohn said:


> This makes me think there must be many others silently supporting you


There are.

Dougie.


----------



## Phil42

If you're reading this thread and don't know what to say, don't worry - just post to let Chris know you're thinking of him. That would do any of us good if we were in his situation.

Phil


----------



## carolgavin

Hi Chris I am so sorry I didn't realise you had posted again as I am not getting any notifications, just thought I would revisit your thread in case you had been on!
Am hoping you are feeling a bit better and you know i am here for you my friend as I said in my PM's when you first posted. 
Thinking of you

Carol

xxxx


----------



## Nora+Neil

Thinking of you Codfinger.

Hope you start treatment soon.


----------



## bellabee

I'm one of those who have been reading this and don't know what to say. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mandyandandy

I loved this 


If nobody smiled and nobody cared,
and nobody helped us along...
If every moment looked after itself
And good things all went to the strong...

If nobody cared at all about you
And nobody cared about me,
And we stood alone in the battle of life,
what a dreary old world this would be!

Life is sweet because of the friends we have made
And the things in common we share,
We want to live on, not because of ourselves
But because of the people who care.

It is doing and giving for somebody else
On which much of life's splendor depends.
The joy of this world, when you've summed it all up
Is found in the making of friends!


Mandy


----------



## UncleNorm

Mandy, that poem is beautiful, so full of meaning. Thank you for posting it. xxx 

Chris, I'm with you in spirit. I wish you a successful outcome to your treatment. Please do try to keep us up-dated with your progress. You've many friends on MHF who are also in support of you and need to know how you're doing.

_*The joy of this world, when you've summed it all up 
Is found in the making of friends! *_ :wink:


----------



## locovan

mandyandandy said:


> I loved this
> 
> If nobody smiled and nobody cared,
> and nobody helped us along...
> If every moment looked after itself
> And good things all went to the strong...
> 
> If nobody cared at all about you
> And nobody cared about me,
> And we stood alone in the battle of life,
> what a dreary old world this would be!
> 
> Life is sweet because of the friends we have made
> And the things in common we share,
> We want to live on, not because of ourselves
> But because of the people who care.
> 
> It is doing and giving for somebody else
> On which much of life's splendor depends.
> The joy of this world, when you've summed it all up
> Is found in the making of friends!
> 
> Mandy


Mandy Iv Copied this to put on the Mesowarriors page on facebook its lovely xxxx


----------



## Codfinger

This is a post (if i am doing it right!) on behalf of Chris aka cosdfinger....
He wanted me to let all his mhf mates know whats been happening to him. well after numerous trips to hospital seeing this person and that person he has finally had a diagnososis. In his own words he has a couple of unwelcome visitors which will need taking care of with chemo but at present is in bournemouth hospital having a stent put in to help his breathlessness and dizzy spells he has also had a transfussion so hopefullly he will start feeling much better ready to take on the next step which will be another biopsy then hopefully treatment can start and he will be on the mend. 
I am sure he will be back online as soon as he is able to and thanks to anyone who has offered any support to him.

Julie..............chris`s wife x


----------



## aldra

Julie, stay strong,

Sending love to all of you

Fight it together

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Julie thinking of you and Chris.

Take care of yourself

its easy for the partner to run on adrenalin doing too much and then be ill themselves.

Ask for help if you need it and accept all offers of help if you can.

Good Luck to you both.

Margaret


----------



## raynipper

Well done Julie.
Thanks for the update and news of the progress.
Heard lots about you and I'm sure you will be strong for Chris.

Huggsss Ray.


----------



## Jezport

Please send my best wishes on to Chris.


----------



## Suenliam

Up to now "one of the silent ones" so happy to come on here to let you both know I am thinking of you. 

I hope Chris is now feeling a bit better and getting ready to zapp the unwelcome visitors.

It never ceases to amaze me how people can post full updates even when having to cope with worry and upset to normal routine. My special thanks to Julie

Sue


----------



## Codfinger

Greetings and thank you for all your kind words.
Well my luck has continued to run to form, I went into Bmth hosp last monday to have a superior vena cava stent insertion for SVC obstruction however I started to have chest pains after the procedure, blood pressure and pulse problems and rising body temp,so they did some x-rays which showed the stent not right, my blood count dropped too and they said I had possibly sprung a leek internally, so have had to remain in hospital to have the stent opp repeated plus additional stents and blood transfusions were required to try and stabilise the situation, I finally got home this afternoon phew am pooped!!!!
My thanks to the hard working medical staff who did not stop trying to make me as comfortable as they could day and night....well done.
Chris and Julie


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

You just take care now and get well soon.
Please keep us all posted on your progress.
Best wishes to you both
June


----------



## aldra

You are home so at least everything is ok to this stage even though it seems to have taken a bit of manoeuvring  

Now you need to rest and regain your strength for a little while in the safety of your of your family

Mine and others thoughts are with you and Julie and those special kids

Aldra


----------



## zulurita

Glad to see you are out of hospital Chris.

All the best for the treatment to come. Take care now and get some rest.


----------



## locovan

Hi Chris so pleased you are home with the family it makes so much difference doesnt it.
Rest let them all run around you :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Hi all, have just got back from hospital after spending most of the day there having a biopsie done on my bowel, all in all not too bad an experience compared to the last opp I had, while I was there they also did a ct scan on my head and chest will have to wait for results of both and how they propose to treat me...........fingers crossed 
Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Fingers crossed for you here too!


Chris


----------



## locovan

Good to hear they are looking after you so well.
Hope you get all the results very quickly I hate all the waiting for results.
Nail biting isnt it :wink: :wink: 
You will find they have a big meeting about you to work out how they will treat you, there really is a big team behind the scenes to sort you out.
Good Luck Chris you know Im behind you as well xxxxx


----------



## carolgavin

Got everything crossed for you Chris, thanks for keeping us posted. Hope you are keeping ok and aren't too bad after latest wee op. Love to you xxx


----------



## Phil42

It's great that you are able to keep us posted, Chris. All the very best to you.

Phil


----------



## coppo

Good luck with the results Chris.

Paul.


----------



## UncleNorm

And it's a huge offering of best wishes from both AuntieSandra and me. I hope the results of the tests are acceptable to you and allow treatment to start quickly. I'm like Mavis... I hate waiting for results. It's all very much mind over matter though. Just get busy to take your mind off things! :wink: 

Thanks for the updates. Keep them coming. You're not on your own. Good luck. :smilebox:


----------



## Codfinger

Thank you all for your best wishes guy's, just a while longer to wait am thinking of going back to work and doing a bit to keep the old grey matter on-line as sitting at home festering has not been helping only hope I have enough energy, my company have advertised my job and I dont blame them as life must go but on its just hard seeing my job in the paper  Ive been thinking and talking of retiring but was not ready yet !!!!
Chris


----------



## locovan

Oh dear Chris thats a bit naughty is your firm offering you something else ??
Try it and see how you go dont tire yourself out though :wink: :wink:
One day at a time xx


----------



## Codfinger

Well I can understand that they cant leave a 100k truck parked up in the yard waiting for my possible return, life goes on
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

Had a phone call from the hospital at lunchtime yesterday asking to see me today, well Julie and I went and had a chat with the consultant today and unfortunately have had devastating news that the unwelcome guests have found their way inside my head  the outlook is not good as they are still unsure where they are coming from and I still will have to wait until they can identify exactly what type of cancer/cancers they are before they can priorities where and what type of therapy to use on me, in the meantime they have started me on a course of steroids to try to slow down the swelling. The awfull thing is just a few weeks ago I was a normal guy going thro life as we all do and then this.........how cruel is life! 
Chris


----------



## litcher

Chris, I'm so sorry to hear your latest news. I hope they can identify the source and come up with the treatment soon.

Thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## locovan

Life is very cruel my dear friend but positive thoughts 
They have come a long way in the treatment for Brain Cancer so just go for all the treatment they suggest.
The New Cyber knife treatment is brill 
And PDT, photo density therapy, all new treatments for Brain cancer,
You sound like you are being well looked after though and they are working with fast so ask all the questions and make sure you understand the answers.
Always have Julie there and then what one forgets the other will remember.
Good Luck and keep writing on here you have so many friends that care and that is a wonderful feeling xxx


----------



## Phil42

So sorry to hear your news Chris. As you say, life is cruel. But, as Mavis says, treatments are improving very rapidly and it's truly amazing what they can do. I'm sure you will fight this and I am lost in admiration at the way you're able to share such news with the MHF community. I just hope you can feel all the support coming back to you. You are in so many people's thoughts.

Phil


----------



## Codfinger

Thank you Phil, yes I've been amazed how kind peeps have been on here and in my home life, offers of support have come from work mates from all around the country and freinds have rallied around, no doubt I shall eventually have to take up their offers of help.
Chris


----------



## chrisgog

Life throws us some testing times Chris but stay strong and be positive. 
Hoping the treatment starts soon for you
Chris


----------



## rosalan

Nobody but you can stand in your shoes and really understand what pressures and pains you are going through. Talking as you have here can bring them into clearer focus to help us all understand a little better how you are feeling. 
If you feel like shouting at someone, have a shout at me! I am used to it!
Alan


----------



## Codfinger

Its very strange Alan as I've not felt so good in ages am sleeping much better and am eating like a horse  even my belt fits again lol, my consultant said I looked really fit and well and should be ok to handle the treatment when it comes (soon I hope) I just hope the brain thingy does not get out of hand and I lose my marbles before treatment can take effect  
The only thing which fills me with dismay is all those things which I wish I had done and did not  
As the saying goes ONE LIFE LIVE IT .....................while you can! we just dont know what is round the corner so if you have promised yourself something DO IT.
Anyway world war 3 has just started outside so I had better go out and watch all the neighbours blowing themselves up :lol: 
Chris


----------



## Hezbez

Sorry to hear your news Chris, but glad you're feeling quite well in yourself just now.
You have a lot of MHF cyber friends on here wishing you well - hope that helps in some small way.


----------



## val33

Chris,

Like many members reading this thread, I really do not know what to say, other than, stay strong and fight it with everything you've got!

Our thoughts are with you and your family.

Val & Jackie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris

Keeping all me digits crossed for you mate and looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks time XXXXX

About them marbles thought youd lost them years ago :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Jac


----------



## Invicta

Positive thinking Chris, just look what it doing for Mavis!

Anyway, the more I look at her postings and those of Ray's, the more i realise that support can come from cyberspace so keep your's coming here too, there are many here reading them and hoping for better things for you.

I know I gained a great deal of support from my MHF 'friends' (many of whom i have never met) when I wrote about the passing of my 14 year old labrador Coco recently.


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Positive thinking Chris, just look what it doing for Mavis!
> 
> Anyway, the more I look at her postings and those of Ray's, the more i realise that support can come from cyberspace so keep your's coming here too, there are many here reading them and hoping for better things for you.
> 
> I know I gained a great deal of support from my MHF 'friends' (many of whom i have never met) when I wrote about the passing of my 14 year old labrador Coco recently.


Invicta Chris and I are in PM's and have been for sometime Im trying to keep him positive and I think Im winning. I so agree Cyber friends here and facebook are so needed at times like this. xxx


----------



## Codfinger

LadyJ said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Keeping all me digits crossed for you mate and looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks time XXXXX
> 
> About them marbles thought youd lost them years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jac


Ha ha ha ha I must be to mix with all you lot and the terorists :lol:
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

locovan said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive thinking Chris, just look what it doing for Mavis!
> 
> Anyway, the more I look at her postings and those of Ray's, the more i realise that support can come from cyberspace so keep your's coming here too, there are many here reading them and hoping for better things for you.
> 
> I know I gained a great deal of support from my MHF 'friends' (many of whom i have never met) when I wrote about the passing of my 14 year old labrador Coco recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta Chris and I are in PM's and have been for sometime Im trying to keep him positive and I think Im winning. I so agree Cyber friends here and facebook are so needed at times like this. xxx
Click to expand...

How very true, and I've just returned from being out with a few mates and had a great evening with even more positive thoughts we all need to know we are not alone.
Chris


----------



## locovan

Codfinger said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive thinking Chris, just look what it doing for Mavis!
> 
> Anyway, the more I look at her postings and those of Ray's, the more i realise that support can come from cyberspace so keep your's coming here too, there are many here reading them and hoping for better things for you.
> 
> I know I gained a great deal of support from my MHF 'friends' (many of whom i have never met) when I wrote about the passing of my 14 year old labrador Coco recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta Chris and I are in PM's and have been for sometime Im trying to keep him positive and I think Im winning. I so agree Cyber friends here and facebook are so needed at times like this. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How very true, and I've just returned from being out with a few mates and had a great evening with even more positive thoughts we all need to know we are not alone.
> Chris
Click to expand...

Well done you Im so proud of you thats they way to go a good laugh and you feel so much better.
It does surprise me --it has surprised me that even with my illness and treatment I can still get out there and have fun. You know the saying Laugh and the world laughs with you --weep and you weep alone. So keep that smile on your face xxx

Laugh, and the world laughs with you;
Weep, and you weep alone.
For the sad old earth must borrow it's mirth,
But has trouble enough of its own.
Sing, and the hills will answer;
Sigh, it is lost on the air.
The echoes bound to a joyful sound,
But shrink from voicing care. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Keep in there Chris

Thinking of you and your lovely family

They can do so much medically these days

Aldra


----------



## blondy

From another silent one all the best cris, I to am haveing a bit of bad luck and as you say, must stay positive , I must agree with you, if you want to do something, do it now we never know whats round the corner .
All the best to you and family, hope every thing goes O/K


----------



## Codfinger

Thank you Don I am finding out that talking about it is helping me so much, hope your bad luck is not as bad as mine bud.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

Well there is a ***** of light shining thro the blackout curtains for me, went for a first appointment to Poole oncology dept this afternoon where I was told how they are going to treat me, in a few days time they are going to zap my turnip with radiation which they think will shrink Mr nasty in there, dont know how long my hair will stay on but after 5 days of that its going to be gone soon enough  never mind it might grow back without the grey bits! also around that time they will poss zap the one in my lung with radiation, then after a weeks course of vitamins I will start an 18 week program of chemo for the rest of the nastys.................I just hope I'm strong enough to endure it others can and have done so I MUST and WILL!!!!
Chris


----------



## 96299

Codfinger said:


> Well there is a ***** of light shining thro the blackout curtains for me, went for a first appointment to Poole oncology dept this afternoon where I was told how they are going to treat me, in a few days time they are going to zap my turnip with radiation which they think will shrink Mr nasty in there, dont know how long my hair will stay on but after 5 days of that its going to be gone soon enough  never mind it might grow back without the grey bits! also around that time they will poss zap the one in my lung with radiation, then after a weeks course of vitamins I will start an 18 week program of chemo for the rest of the nastys.................I just hope I'm strong enough to endure it others can and have done so I MUST and WILL!!!!
> Chris


Good luck Chris, I hope it all goes well for you. Stay strong.

Steve


----------



## gaspode

Hi Chris

Good news that they've got a game plan, hope it all goes well for you.

I think you might need to invest in a nice warm furry hat for Shepton though. :wink: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Codfinger said:


> Clipped: I just hope I'm strong enough to endure it others can and have done so I MUST and WILL!!!!
> Chris


Hi Chris! Thanks for the update. Don't worry about hair loss - just work out how much you'll save at the barber's! :roll: :wink: As for strength to take on the nasties... you DO have it; you just need that determination to help you along. Do you read Mavis Locovan's blog? It may be depressing to read but it shows what positive thought and effort can achieve.

I really do wish you well. 8) :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

gaspode said:


> I think you might need to invest in a nice warm furry hat for Shepton though. :wink: :lol:


Hey I'm a sea fisherman Ken I've got an arsenal of hats for all weathers  
Chris

(I've still got plenty of gas too but wont be able to pick up anymore of that now I'm no longer working  )


----------



## Codfinger

UncleNorm said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clipped: I just hope I'm strong enough to endure it others can and have done so I MUST and WILL!!!!
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris! Thanks for the update. Don't worry about hair loss - just work out how much you'll save at the barber's! :roll: :wink: As for strength to take on the nasties... you DO have it; you just need that determination to help you along. Do you read Mavis Locovan's blog? It may be depressing to read but it shows what positive thought and effort can achieve.
> 
> I really do wish you well. 8) :wink:
Click to expand...

Thank you for your wishes Norm and yes Mavis has been a real brick and a great help ..............an example to us all
Chris


----------



## locovan

Codfinger said:


> Well there is a ***** of light shining thro the blackout curtains for me, went for a first appointment to Poole oncology dept this afternoon where I was told how they are going to treat me, in a few days time they are going to zap my turnip with radiation which they think will shrink Mr nasty in there, dont know how long my hair will stay on but after 5 days of that its going to be gone soon enough  never mind it might grow back without the grey bits! also around that time they will poss zap the one in my lung with radiation, then after a weeks course of vitamins I will start an 18 week program of chemo for the rest of the nastys.................I just hope I'm strong enough to endure it others can and have done so I MUST and WILL!!!!
> Chris


Chris you will feel better now your in treatment and something is being done to help you fight Mr Nasty.
I call mine that as it has to have a name that can be published I would like to call it a lot of other very bad words :lol: :lol: 
Good Luck and please you will feel tired so dont worry just keep cat napping. :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Well I went and had my mask made up this morning at Poole hospital this will be used to aim the radiotherapy in exactly the right spot, and good news they are starting the first of my 5 sessions tomorrow afternoon so the quicker they start the sooner they will be done. The staff were so nice no stress at all showed me around the bunker too .
On a sad note I will be with my manager on thursday when he interviews the peeps for my job...............will be hard for me I expect.
Chris


----------



## aldra

Hi Chris
Glad your treatment has started today

The fact your manager wants you present for the interviews shows how highly he rates you

Your health first and foremost work can wait


----------



## Codfinger

( on behalf of chris codfinger)

Even though as i write this Chris is in hospital enduring the most horrific pain he has been able to have his first,second and hopefully later today his third treatment. Unfortunately he has had to go in to try and sort out why he is getting this pain he has had camera down throat, not great when you are being sick and tday he has some scans to look forward too.He is very bored and fed up in there and wants to be home but at least in there they can help him more than i can at the moment.He is not getting any rest as he cannot get comfortable and is hungary but cant it as it reappears very quickly!
He has prompted me to put a post on via text message at about 2am............i know how much pleasure he gets from this site it is his virtual chatting thing as if any of you know chris in reality you know he likes chatting!!!!!
He knows everyone is thinking about him and wishing him well and he is determined to beat this thing and take all the treatments they can give him.
Hopefully he will be back online himself really soon and you wont have to make do with a poor impersonater who doesnt know what she is doing!


----------



## Scattycat

Our thoughts are with you both and your family.

It's hard enough for the one who is suffering but folks sometimes forget it is often just as hard for close family who have to watch their loved ones suffer.

I'm sure we are all keeping our fingers crossed for a successful outcome.

Bon courage


----------



## annetony

Wishing Chris a very speedy recovery, has he not got a netbook.

.most hospitals have wireless that you can latch onto..then at least he can keep up with all the news


Anne


----------



## carolgavin

Awww thanks so much for update and you are doing fine posting don't you worry. 
Please tell Chris I am asking for him and hope he feels a bit better soon. May I possibly have your address by PM (personal message) so I can send him a card, am quite fond of coddy  

I will send you a PM now all you do is reply back to it.


----------



## aldra

Best wishes to all of you

Hope the hospital get it sorted and Chris can soon be back home

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Julie is it you that has put this on --I wondered why I hadnt heard from (chatty) Chris last night and guessed it was the treatment.
Bless his heart I hope it hasnt put him off the rest of the treatment as he needs the whole coarse and there was me saying all he will get is something like sun burn.
Please send my love to him and that I hope he is soon back home.
Keep brave to as I know how Ray suffer's when Im in pain --its a long road xxxxxxx


----------



## zulurita

Best wishes Chris for a speedy recovery. Sounds like a rather long day for you today.


----------



## Invicta

Chris, I add my best wishes for a positive outcome to all the treatment you are now receiving.

It is so good to know you are getting comfort from your MHF friends, those you have met and those like me you have yet to meet.

Having Mavis here with her words of encouragement after all she and Ray have and are going through, must be an inspiration to anyone. I never cease to be totally bowled over by her fortitude and the support she is giving to others in similar circumstances to her own.

As a member of the nursing profession I have met many people in similar circumstances to what you and Mavis are presently experiencing. It never ceases to amaze me how she and Ray, while endevouring to cope personally with a terminal illness, are able to give support and comfort to others. I am sure from what I have read in your postings Chris will soon be doing the same.

Peggy


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Codfinger said:


> snipped....
> He knows everyone is thinking about him and wishing him well and he is determined to beat this thing and take all the treatments they can give him.


He is absolutely right that we're here thinking of him and wishing him well, even if we don't always have that much to say.

Chris


----------



## MrsW

The treatment is pretty vile, but the little monster lurking inside is even worse! As another nurse I too wish him well and hope things will soon be much better for him.

As he is such a chatterer on here it may be worth asking the hospital if there is internet available for him to use so he can stay in touch with us all.

Meanwhile, best wishes to you both. Things will get better, it's just a long road ahead at the moment!


----------



## UncleNorm

And it's another GET BETTER QUICK form AuntieSandra and me. Our thoughts are with you both, and any family too. It's over 2 years since I started down the cancer road. It's been a case of accepting and dealing with each part of the process as it comes. There's no shortcuts. 

I hope you can enjoy the same physical and moral support that I have had through Sandra and our children and friends. 

We wish you BOTH well. Stay strong, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Julie

Tell motormouth we are thinking of him and look forward to seeing him and you soon XXX



Jacquie & John


----------



## IanA

Best wishes - hang in there.


----------



## alphadee

Our very best wishes to both of you.


----------



## locovan

Chris has asked me to thank everyone on here for his good wishes so I think I will let him tell you.
He has a tumour in the Brain which he has had a cage fitted and is having radiotherapy and his tumour in the bowel is playing up now, bless, so much for him to put up with but as you can see he still has his sense of humour they cant take that -:wink: --


Morn mavis am on my android gizmo and no signal in hosp just to let you guys know i,m ok but been going through the mill this last 7days seems like my tuma pressing on bowel and stoping food progress which is a massive prob because if i can't eat no chemo no Chris! !!! Had 3 session in the Kenwood chef without any visible effects ie skin not red, wet lol 
I did manage to read the lovely messages on facts please could you thank peeps for me as very hard on this thing not able to concentrate too lol, 

hope sat morn finds you ok 
Chris xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aldra

Chris
Sorry to here of your troubles, hope they can sort you out to be able to eat soon

Hang on in there, we've all got fingers crossed and sending get well vibes

Sandra


----------



## Suenliam

Sending get well vibes too. 

As another thread is saying - aren't we luck we have the NHS to look after us free when you really need it. 

Sue


----------



## rosalan

Well at least you have good reason to say that at the moment, you are not talking out of your... but seriously, hang on in there and know that our good wishes are with you.

There are a lot of spaces where your pearls of wisdom are awaited and needed.

Alan


----------



## Codfinger

Yippee am out and home bowel not blocked  and so gratefull to our wonderfull NHS staff.
All those positive vibes did the business thank you all so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Chris


----------



## locovan

Chris good news then so lets see things move in the bottom area over night and lets get this show off the ground :wink:


----------



## MrsW

Brilliant news Chris! Hoping things will start to look up now!


----------



## Phil42

So cheering to hear some good news, Chris. Let's hope it is the start of a run of good luck for a change.

Phil


----------



## aldra

Brilliant :BIG: :BIG:

Aldra


----------



## LadyJ

Oh dear peace has departed :roll: hes back  look out Julie have you got his dummy to shut him up :lol: :lol: 


Welcome home Chris me lad xxx


Jacquie


----------



## Caggsie

Good luck, nice to hear your feeling more upbeat. Goodluck with the rest of your treatment.

Regards

Karen


----------



## locovan

Hi Chris hope you got a good nights sleep and that things have been moving in the night  and have a better day today :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Thank you all for your good wishes and am still waiting for nature to get into gear Mavis


----------



## emmbeedee

Hi, Chris, for some reason (possibly the innocuous title) I missed this thread completely until now but have just read it right through. I do admire your courage & fortitude, stick with the treatment as nasty as it may be & continue to stay as positive as you have done so far. As has already been said, you have a whole host of cyber friends on here pulling for you, including us two.

Michael & Doreen.


----------



## locovan

Codfinger said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes and am still waiting for nature to get into gear Mavis


Oh dear heres an advert for you --Mods close your eyes :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/102634/


----------



## coppo

The very best of wishes Chris in your recovery.

Paul.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Just noticed the good news that you are out, and unblocked. Though obviously Mavis knows differently. :lol:


----------



## Codfinger

Well still waiting for nature to do its thing..........................just wish it would hurry up  
Btw am in hosp this morning for my final dose of radiotherapy in the big Kenwood Chef and then its the dreaded chemo, just hope I am fit enough to get to the Southsea rally over Xmas.
Chris


----------



## bozzer

All the best with the hospital treatment.

You'll be at Southsea at Christmas with all the positive thoughts on here willing you there.

Stay strong and I hope nature has got a move on!!

Jan


----------



## Codfinger

Thanks Bozzer still waiting tho  , this could be my next milestone to tick off.
Chris


----------



## locovan

Good Luck Chris at the hospital
You need a rocket now :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We will see you at Hamble Positive thoughts :wink:


----------



## chrisgog

Good luck Chris
I have been watching your progress and wish you well
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

Yippeeeeee success  
Chris


----------



## MrsW

Yippee! That must be a huge relief! Now, good luck with the upcoming chemo! Fingers crossed you get to the Christmas rally!


----------



## litcher

Congratulations - bet you enjoyed that! :lol: 

All the best with the chemo.

Viv


----------



## Codfinger

It most certainly is, over the next 2 weeks I have to pack on 2000cals a day of fibre and goodness, vitamins etc to build me up as I have lost rather a lot of weight, then Chemo .............................not looking forward to being poisoned on purpose  
Never mind all in a good cause and will be endured as I must make the Xmas Southsea rally, and have booked Shepton in Jan too so something to go for and keep my mind busy
Chris


----------



## locovan

Gosh thats such great news --well done.

I have bloated on chemo you just cant win Chris 
I keep asking if I can loose weight and they keep saying NO you need weight. :roll: 

Good luck keep the sense of humour you need that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

I have just bumped into Chris at our local Post Office. We had a good chat sat in my car and Chris wants you all to know how much he appreciates the concern and good wishes of his MHF friends. He is looking forward to Christmas at Southsea with Jac and friends.
Ray


----------



## Codfinger

Hi all, well the last few days have been a bit up and down have had a lot of problems with my stomach which have resulted in stays in hospital, was really disapointed when my hair started to fall out from the radiotherapy so friday my daughter wazzed the whole lot off and I now look like Gollum  
I am going for my first chemo related appointment on thursday so pinkies crossed for me guys
On the positive side I popped to La belle France last wed night and picked up a project to keep me busy.


----------



## aldra

Chris, my son went bald at 18, was devastated 

I think its really sexy and I'm not on my own

Get in there sexy guy

everything crossed for you 8O   

Aldra


----------



## Codfinger

Well thank you Aldra am slowly getting used to the person looking back at me.
Chris


----------



## aldra

So you should

Definitely Sexy

And I know I,m old

But I am DEFINITELY not alone

Aldra


----------



## Codfinger

Ha ha well the last time I had a haircut like that I just joine the Army, the barber asked me how I wanted it bearing in mind I had hippy hair past my shoulders, as soon as I heard the razor buzzing I knew what what coming lol
Chris


----------



## aldra

Gosh, I just love long hair in males

non of my children or grandchildren have obliged

but failing that, completely bald

Now get off Chris, I'm too old to be getting excited
Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Im so glad you are home again this pain is getting annoying for you. So pleased you have taken my advice and got the food supplement as it is in liquid form and is easier to get down. I know you will look handsome with your hair off as if you keep it as falls out bit by bit it looks like Nesbit :lol: :lol: 
hope you get your Chemo on Thursday I will be following you soon I will know next Monday.
Keep fighting and being positive xxxx :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Hi all, well the last few days have been so nice I'm now able to eat again without feeling sicky or any pain...................  I dont know what has happened but I'm now feeling so much stronger and have parked up the walking stick as not needed  fingers crossed it all continues as I'm going to hospital on monday for the first of a course of vitamin injections to pep me up before my chemo starts on the 30th, am now really looking forward to the Southsea rally and cant wait to get my mountain bike out and ride up and down the sea front........................anyone want a race  
Chris


----------



## raynipper

Well done Chris.
It must be all the other projects you are busy with that is helping you progress. 
Keep busy, enjoy the Christmas melee....  

Ray.


----------



## chrisgog

Glad you are feeling better Chris
Chris


----------



## aldra

Brilliant Chris  

Aldra


----------



## motormouth

Good news that you are feeling a lot better and as always, feeling so positive.
My wife has had breast cancer this year and lost all her lovely long hair after the first dose of chemo. She was pretty upset to begin with and wore a beautiful wig, but then she thought why bother and went without. It is just starting to grow back now and she says she actually prefers it short. We have saved a fortune on shampoo's, conditioners, trips to hairdressers, sprays etc etc :lol: 

Seriously, you obviously know you have a long, rough, road ahead but your positive nature will see you through, just as my wife's did for her.

Best wishes and have a really good Christmas and New Year.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi ya Chris or should that be Kojac :lol: i'll bring ya a lolly to Southsea and if your racing up and down the prom can ya please keep away from the terrorists :roll: else you might end up losing some more bits  


See you soon

Jac


----------



## Suenliam

You probably have never been so trendy since the long hippy hair style 8) 

All the very best with the treatment and stick in there

Sue


----------



## coppo

Glad you are feeling stronger Chris, hope your recovery continues, best wishes for xmas and enjoy both the rally and the ride along the front.

Paul.


----------



## Codfinger

[quote="motor It is just starting to grow back now and she says she actually prefers it short. We have saved a fortune on shampoo's, conditioners, trips to hairdressers, sprays etc etc :lol: 
[/quote
Hey I got in the shower the other day and automatically shoved shampoo on my head untill I remembered ...........no hair :lol: 
Please wish your dear lady all the best and have a nice xmas bud.
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

LadyJ said:


> Hi ya Chris or should that be Kojac :lol: i'll bring ya a lolly to Southsea and if your racing up and down the prom can ya please keep away from the terrorists :roll: else you might end up losing some more bits
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Jac


Will do Jac btw I like the strawberry one's lol!!! btw are we ok to have visitors on this site?
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris

Yes visitors allowed but they will have to leave car in the car park prob and walk down to where we are parked unless you walk up with your barrier key thats if the barrier is working


Jac


----------



## UncleNorm

Good luck with the treatment, Chris. Let's hope the ultimate result _*IS*_ a happy new year!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Codfinger

Well I'm sure it will be but I just have to put up with a bit of rubbish in the mean time  the good thing that has come from all this is I'm now my own man no having to get up at silly oclock and go to work.........................my time is now my own oh and the wifes too lol,
festive grettings to all
Chris


----------



## locovan

Chris the next journey is not to nice but you will get through it and it will be worth it.
I will follow with you but I have to wait for the Kidney Function test on Jan 12th -as I only have 1 battered kidney.
it will be worth it when they say stable and then shrinkage -believe me Im an old hand at this :lol: 
I forgot get Mouth wash as you get a metallic taste and Bonjela as you also get mouth ulcers.
Good luck but enjoy Xmas first xxx


----------



## Scattycat

Good Luck Chris, may the New Year bring all that you and your family wish for.


----------



## Codfinger

Will do Mavis thanks for tip, am just off for my Vitamin injection now as they did not have time to do it yesterday and Ive got to go see the vampire too plus a couple of x-rays so looks like I shall be down the hosp for a while.................I think its a cunning plan for the hosp to get parking money out of us lol  
Chris


----------



## Codfinger

Hi all, well so far my fears have not been realised I had my first lot of chemo yesterday morning and all seemed to go well other than I feel so tired and yet cannot sleep..........bit of a catch 22 really  no sickness as yet maybe for a change I am having a bit of luck and it wont be too bad later, the charge nurse who did the session was so kind and explained everything in such a way that it almost made it routine for me to have poison shoved in my arm tho as usual I could not wait to get out of the hospital fast enough.
Chris


----------



## aldra

goodmorning Chris, you will just have to rest and sleep when you can

gets a bit lonely though early hours when you cant sleep and all the world seems to be sleeping. Glad the sickness is staying its hand

Take care, catch some sleep when you can

Sandra


----------



## Codfinger

Your not wrong Sandra the early hours do seem to take longer than daylight hours  
Chris


----------



## rayc

It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I have heard by phone from Julie and Chris's son that Chris has passed away. I have no further details and Julie will perhaps post some details when she can.
I have told them to keep me informed of the date of the funeral and Lesley and I will attend and represent MHF.

RIP Chris.

Ray

PS I have started another topic Chris ( codfinger) bad news.


----------



## MrsW

That is very sad news. However, for Chris it is better to have died quickly rather than to have a long, drawn-out death. Our thoughts go out to Julie and their son. RIP Chris.

Lesley & Dave (Mrs W & Penquin.)


----------



## brens

RIP Chris, and much love to Julie and the family at this very sad time. Brens


----------



## Phil42

What can anyone say? Such sad news about someone who was so brave in the way he was able to share his desperate plight in such an open way and even kept his sense of humour.

Our hearts go out to his family.

Phil


----------



## bognormike

as noted above, a new thread is running - see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-119163.html

I've closed this thread...


----------

